# First Brood of the year.



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I was driving along yesterday and saw the first brood of the year! Seemed to be lot's of birds in the area and doesn't look too wet. Should be a great hatch if the weather holds out.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Are those chicks staying dry and warm enough?


----------

